# ASK a guy who just passed the NREMT anything!



## gsxr150 (Apr 21, 2009)

Took the NREMT exam today (2nd time) and just found out I passed !  I'd like to help some others now, so post away!!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh, pimp the newbie time?

How does Viagra work, and why does that mechanism make it dangerous for a patient to receive nitro  when they are taking Viagra?


----------



## gsxr150 (Apr 21, 2009)

Haha, I need a day off.

EDIT- That's "ask a guy who just passed anything related to HOW TO PASS", LOL.  Intended to help others...

This EMT business is like crack.  I need more.  So how do I move onto "I" level?  Back to class again?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 21, 2009)

Skip EMT-I. Go directly to paramedic. Do not pass Go! Do not collect $100.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 21, 2009)

*re*

Congrats man!


----------



## medic417 (Apr 21, 2009)

Whats the meaning of life?

Why are we here?

Are we actually here?


----------



## gsxr150 (Apr 21, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Skip EMT-I. Go directly to paramedic. Do not pass Go! Do not collect $100.



Haha, I don't know about all that.  I'm not in EMS full time but you never know...



Corky said:


> Congrats man!



Thanks!!



medic417 said:


> Whats the meaning of life?
> 
> Why are we here?
> 
> Are we actually here?



To help others, be a good person, and have fun?? :usa:


----------



## MMiz (Apr 21, 2009)

What kind of questions were you expecting?  Why knowledge do you have to share?  What are the five most important skills for an EMT?  What are your ten suggestions for those taking the NREMT?


----------



## gsxr150 (Apr 21, 2009)

The topic was supposed to mock other forums and be funny, sorry...maybe I should rename it.  I'm recevied help from several people after I failed the first time.  Many suggestions on how to study, tips, etc.  I'm just here to help anyone else that was in my shoes and trying to pass this test.  It's a bugger.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry... my sarcasm/joke detector is currently down for repairs.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 21, 2009)

gsxr150 said:


> The topic was supposed to mock other forums and be funny, sorry...maybe I should rename it.  I'm recevied help from several people after I failed the first time.  Many suggestions on how to study, tips, etc.  I'm just here to help anyone else that was in my shoes and trying to pass this test.  It's a bugger.


So, nu? What concrete suggestions do you have for the future of EMS, um, make that the future of NREMT-B test-takers? 
How did you study? What worked for you? What didnt? What information can others take to the bank?


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 21, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Skip EMT-I. Go directly to paramedic. Do not pass Go! Do not collect $100.



dang i thought it was $200


----------



## bstone (Apr 21, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Skip EMT-I. Go directly to paramedic. Do not pass Go! Do not collect $100.



Everyone will be skipping it soon. It's become AEMT.


----------



## ulsh72 (Apr 22, 2009)

any idea when thats coming nationally and officially, and then when NR will adopt it?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Whats the meaning of life?
> 
> Why are we here?
> 
> Are we actually here?




1) Entertainment.

2) To make me breakfast. Get to it!

3) No. We're not. You're all in my head. :] They call me crazy for a reason.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> 1) Entertainment.
> 
> 2) To make me breakfast. Get to it!
> 
> 3) No. We're not. You're all in my head. :] They call me crazy for a reason.



The voices in my head can beat up the voices in your head.


----------

